# Blues Lovers in Burlington, Need Bass, Keys, Singer



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey all:

Guitarist and drummer (both 35 years old) are looking for bass, Keys and Singer for Blues band. Willing to play anything blues based, but not death metal, emo, nu-metal

Skill is not an issue at this point, the important thing is that everyone is easy going and easy to get along with. The future goal is to start playing out, but the reason for starting this project is to have to some fun playing some damn fine music.

Men, women of all ages welcome.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

caaustin02 said:


> Hey all:
> 
> Guitarist and drummer (both 35 years old) are looking for bass, Keys and Singer for Blues band. Willing to play anything blues based, but not death metal, emo, nu-metal


Would you be willing to compromise and play some Death blues ? :banana:






Just kidding. Good luck with the search.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

35, in hamilton and a singer!

lemme know


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

fire it up!

I'll send you a message with my email and phone number. Give me a couple of days because I start working in Burlington next Monday, so I have a lot of stuff to take care of. I say we all meet first for food/drinks, whatever - just informally, so we know where we all are.


----------

